# Ways to add clients to our Team



## dustyshiv (Aug 18, 2009)

Guys,

I have this idea in mind to add more clients to one's workforce. I'm just talkin about me and others might disagree or agree...which is totally cool.

One way that I managed to get 4-5 clients crunching is by this way.

I get a lot of requests from friends and their friends to fix their slowing comps or reinstall OS or just do some kind of troubleshooting. I do it for them...free of cost. I could charge them...they even tell me to...but I don't. Instead I install WCG on the machine that I am fixing, set it to operate only at 60-70% (less if its an old CPU) only when the user is idle.  This way, their comps are gettin fixed, they are even donating their idle cycles for a good cause and the only thing that I am doing is adding them to my team. For the time that I have spent troubleshooting and fixing their comps...I think I could do this. I could not do this and fix their comps and call it quits...but those spare cycles would still go wasted. Nobody would get benefited. Sure I could explain to them about WCG...but it would take too much time to make them to understand and some are ignorant and arrogant. That's human nature.

If hackers could create botnets for generating DOS attacks and other malacious activity wherein the user is unknowingly takin part in a crime, why cant we get in some comps like this wherein the machine is being put to a noble cause only during idle time which would otherwise be wasted?

Though the output I am getting from comps added like this are less, they are putting in some numbers. Something is better than nothing!!

What do u guys think?

Regards,
Shiv


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 18, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have this idea in mind to add more clients to one's workforce. I'm just talkin about me and others might disagree or agree...which is totally cool.
> 
> ...



I have done this with several friends/family computers with permission. However, all but one ended up turning off or uninstalling after a couple of weeks.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 18, 2009)

ishhhh.....  I know it for a good cause but maybe it not the good way (illegal no?)

I do not want to shock you or anything  

i know for folding@home it illegal to do stuff like that. (at least it people you know )
But if these acceptable I would also make it


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 19, 2009)

Not a good way to do buisiness. Tell them about it and let them make thier own decision. Im sure most will be glad to install it on thier machines in exchange for free repair. But you have to think, not only are you installing software on someone's computer without thier permission (which im sure is illegal) but youre also stealing from them, because youre stealing thier power. While thier computer is idle, WCG spins up and jacks up thier power bill (even if it is only a tiny bit). They dont know why, and cant fix it because you didnt tell them what you did. That, in my opinion, is stealing. Tell them what you want to do, and i'm sure they'll be glad to do it. Just say "Hey, instead of you paying me, I want you to donate your processor cycles to charity instead. That way we're both helping someone out." 

Do what you like, but I think this violates the spirit of WCG completely. The very nature of DONATING requires you to know what youre doing. I myself considered doing this, as I repair computers for family/ friends/ coworkers for free in my spare time, but I decided against it because of that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 19, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> If hackers could create botnets for generating DOS attacks and other malacious activity wherein the user is unknowingly takin part in a crime, why cant we get in some comps like this wherein the machine is being put to a noble cause only during idle time which would otherwise be wasted?


That's been done on F@H (if memory serves, it was a warez/piracy group).  The result was that "team" was banned.


Bottom line: they have to agree to it.


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 19, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> Not a good way to do buisiness. Tell them about it and let them make thier own decision. Im sure most will be glad to install it on thier machines in exchange for free repair. But you have to think, not only are you installing software on someone's computer without thier permission (which im sure is illegal) but youre also stealing from them, because youre stealing thier power. While thier computer is idle, WCG spins up and jacks up thier power bill (even if it is only a tiny bit). They dont know why, and cant fix it because you didnt tell them what you did. That, in my opinion, is stealing. T*ell them what you want to do, and i'm sure they'll be glad to do it. Just say "Hey, instead of you paying me, I want you to donate your processor cycles to charity instead. That way we're both helping someone out."
> *
> Do what you like, but I think this violates the spirit of WCG completely. The very nature of DONATING requires you to know what youre doing. I myself considered doing this, as I repair computers for family/ friends/ coworkers for free in my spare time, but I decided against it because of that.



I will give this a try next time!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

dusty,

You can look at it both ways.  its a good thing and bad thing.

Good thing, well you said it, computers get fixed, they save money, all they do is crunch while on idle.  However, if they are unaware and find out, it can be trouble for you depending on who it is you know?

I would just make sure they know and that they agree dude, for your own good.

bottomline, I kinda disagree more than I agree.  Make sure they are aware.


----------



## Duxx (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm going back to school soon, I'm going to ask the department head if we can turn out engineering computer lag to crunch.  I don't know if they shut the computers down at night or not but its worth a shot!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I'm going back to school soon, I'm going to ask the department head if we can turn out engineering computer lag to crunch.  I don't know if they shut the computers down at night or not but its worth a shot!



man, i've been debating whether or not to do the same but with my office.

My company has 9 offices in the US.  Our US headquarters are in New York.  They have an I.T. department that does everything to our computers.  For example one breaks, we gotta ship it out to them if its not fixable in house by me   If its a bad HDD they'll send me the new one, formatted everything ready to go and it's just pop it in and thats it.  Then once you boot they finish doing any update and setup they need to.

So in other words they control remotely everything we do to our computers.  I was thinking of bringing up to their attention installing WCG and setting it to run only when users log off or something so that work does not get affected you know.  We got 40 computers or so in our office.  They are all Core 2 Duo E8400's with 4GB of RAM and 80GB Raptors.   How is that for crunching?


----------



## Duxx (Aug 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man, i've been debating whether or not to do the same but with my office.
> 
> My company has 9 offices in the US.  Our US headquarters are in New York.  They have an I.T. department that does everything to our computers.  For example one breaks, we gotta ship it out to them if its not fixable in house by me   If its a bad HDD they'll send me the new one, formatted everything ready to go and it's just pop it in and thats it.  Then once you boot they finish doing any update and setup they need to.
> 
> So in other words they control remotely everything we do to our computers.  I was thinking of bringing up to their attention installing WCG and setting it to run only when users log off or something so that work does not get affected you know.  We got 40 computers or so in our office.  They are all Core 2 Duo E8400's with 4GB of RAM and 80GB Raptors.   How is that for crunching?



yup, we have prolly same computers lol  All E8400's  except over 9000  j/k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

Duxx said:


> yup, we have prolly same computers lol  All E8400's  except over 9000  j/k



that'll be insane !!!!


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 20, 2009)

CP/ Duxx,


It would take pretty good convincing and followup to get the IT to agree. The local IT would then escalate to the IT managers for approval and all that shit. At least mine did.

Good luck though!!

Regarding installing WCG on my friends' computer when they come to fix it, I decided to let them know. The ones that I have already installed already...I spoke to them..one agreed to let it run...actually became more interested in it. Three did not. At least they agreed to let the unfinished WU finish!!  There's no issue regarding power as all our friends in here stay in shared apts. and it doesnt matter if they keep the lappie on or off as the rent they pay is fixed which includes water and electricity.


----------



## hat (Aug 20, 2009)

I find that depending on others to run folding/WCG for me fails hard. It's best to just do it yourself using your own resources.


----------

